# Camera Issue - Cannot Copy One File From SDHC Card



## jizzyman (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone!
I have a Nikon COolpix S210 digital camera and a lexar 8gb SDHC memory card.

The other day I took a number of videos and pictures. When I went to copy them to my computer, all the files transferred over to my computer without a problem, except for one specific video. This file is an AVI file, and is 1.3gb. I am running my laptop using windows xp and have approx. 4gb of free space on my Hard Drive.

When I try to copy over the file to my computer using the windows photo import tool, it says 'error'. When I click 'error details' it says "Not enough storage space". I thought it was a problem with my computer, so I tried copying the file over to another computer (with 80gb free space) and it still did not work.

I tried plugging in an external hard drive which was brand new (500gb) and tried dragging the file in File Explorer from the camera directory to the Hard Drive, and all that happened was an icon appeared with the file name in the folder, but it showed up as taking up 0 bytes of space (and nothing else happened.. the transfer file box disappeared).

Please help  If you need anything else for info, let me know. I have exhausted all the options available (tried every button possible to copy the file over), and have even tried different programs to import the file (picasa specifically).


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Hi Jizzyman, just a quick suggestion, have you tried filming another video since then and seen what happens why you try to offload that from the camera. If that doesnt work either, it could be a camera fault or setting.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you tried photorec of "testdisk & photorec" fame .. I had a 4GB flash drive that just couldn't be accessed but managed to recover >3.5GB info .. testr disk told me that the flash was corrupt .. some illegal code or something

*link to download *

you'll find "download" on the left


----------



## aeonpankaj (Jul 28, 2010)

i m hvng d same problem, plz help, wht was solution, is was ur prob solved..
plz help asap..
plz


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

aeonpankaj said:


> i m hvng d same problem, plz help, wht was solution, is was ur prob solved..
> plz help asap..
> plz


Hi and welcome to TSF

This is an old thread & it is unlikely that the original poster will view it again.

Please create your own thread on this subject and use plain English rather than mobile phone text language.

Thanks...

Thread closed


----------

